# A Prep Idea for Smokers or Bartering to them



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK, Although my Dad uses an E-Cigarette, which vaporizes liquid that contains between no- to high levels of nicotine....also I am told it is popular in the Medicinal Marijuana realm, I never really followed it, since I don't smoke. Today a friend was puffing away on one and I asked a lot of questions. Basically it is a rechargeable battery, with a vaporizer (like a smoke generator), an oily liquid that can be flavored (everything from gummy bear to chocolate to marlboro) and contains the nicotine (or not) at varying levels. Apparently about one gallon of this oily liquid (anyone please fill in the blanks here) can provide about one year supply. So my thought was.... About 10 gallons of liquid, several vaporizers, and rechargeable batteries....You have years of your own supply or barter material for at least a decade. Seems like an easier means to prep for the habit. If EMP is your fear, wrap it and the solar panel to recharge in appropriate layers of foil and store away. I'd ask anyone with any first hand knowledge to weigh in and either tell me I'm being stupid or that this topic has been covered.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have no idea what the costs are to acquire that much of the needed materials, but it seems to be a good idea. I have what I would call a loose acquaintence who grows his own tobacco, processes it, and makes his own smokes. He says if it wasn't for being able to stick it to the tax collector on tobacco it would almost not be worth it. He does save some major bucks over purchasing the commercial alternative though.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

What I understand is it's about $80 for the E-cig (battery, vaporize) and another 80 or so for a gallon of the liquid...so $160 for a one year supply of nicotine. Compare that to $5 for a pack at a pack a day is (365x5....oh much more)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A smoking habit would be one of the last things anyone should worry about.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK Mish...thanks for the input. Also I think the cost for the E-liquid is actually higher...but can be made...I don't know but am interested in learning more.... If your answer is nicotine is bad for you...why waste your time....obviously I think its worth the time...and I posted this to get any ideas of why or why not its cost effective or barter worthy...not that smoking is bad for you...remember..I said I don't smoke. It's like saying...in a SHTF situation ...all habits just magically disappear...no they don't...and people will barter to get it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I just looked at several youtube vids on e-cigs/vaporizers & not one said anything about having any nicotine content in them.

Some cartridges have zero nicotine & some do.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The one I saw today had a high nicotine content...again...I don't yet know enough about it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Choosing E-Cig Nicotine Strength | Vapor4Life E-Cigarette Try this site


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My fiance has had a few. The nicoteen content can be added. Just this weekend, we baught one at the flea market, 15 dollars, and the lady mixed the flavors right there for us. She explained that it uses "oils and extracts" and was all natural. Im sure the oils and extracts can be baught for huge discounts at large levels. The small bottles of "juice" were selling at 3 dollars, or two for 5. Would definately be worth looking at, becouse as you said, just becouse things go bad, doesn't mean people will be able to stop.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never tried an E-cig but understand there are disposables & rechargeables & refillables.I do the RYO buying tobacco & filtered tubes. But for three years have on a small scale been working on growing, drying, & processing my own tobacco. There is ALOT to learn to take a seed & ed up with tobacco in a cigarette. The money I save doing the RYO allows the experimenting with learning to grow.
You have to figure what varieties grow well in your area & combination of varieties give a flavor you like.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK, Although my Dad uses an E-Cigarette, which vaporizes liquid that contains between no- to high levels of nicotine....also I am told it is popular in the Medicinal Marijuana realm, I never really followed it, since I don't smoke. Today a friend was puffing away on one and I asked a lot of questions. Basically it is a rechargeable battery, with a vaporizer (like a smoke generator), an oily liquid that can be flavored (everything from gummy bear to chocolate to marlboro) and contains the nicotine (or not) at varying levels. Apparently about one gallon of this oily liquid (anyone please fill in the blanks here) can provide about one year supply. So my thought was.... About 10 gallons of liquid, several vaporizers, and rechargeable batteries....You have years of your own supply or barter material for at least a decade. Seems like an easier means to prep for the habit. If EMP is your fear, wrap it and the solar panel to recharge in appropriate layers of foil and store away. I'd ask anyone with any first hand knowledge to weigh in and either tell me I'm being stupid or that this topic has been covered.


the cheap ones are shit

the expensive ones ($100+) locally are grate, tried a mate of mines one, flavor was Dunhill, tasted like Dunhill and had the drug hit

brilliant idea old sf guy to bring it up


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Without being a smoker, how do you decide which are the good ones to buy as well as the oils?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Without being a smoker, how do you decide which are the good ones to buy as well as the oils?


the known cigarette brands (Winfield, Dunhill, melbro, but look at the reviews, smokers can be fussy c#%ts when it comes to make shift brands

oh old sf guy it is a brilliant topic, if you can store the oil for years you have not only a methods of trade, but continuous trade


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Long term, pipes & tobacco seeds though pipes can be made.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While not something I store, I know that more than a few here stockpile alcohol for barter. I don't see any difference in having a nicotine stash for barter. If a method to produce your own oils can be mastered, it's down right brilliant.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

From what my friend tells me..most small shops are producing their own...hence why he says he can get it by the gallon for $30 plus. I figure if they can do it so could we. Just need to learn more. I will post how if I find out.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

in SHTF times how popular of a decision is it to be having contact with those you would otherwise deal with on a day to day?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm amazed that people that work so hard to prepare for the worst case scenarios still smoke. Cancer is a Doomsday story that is happening all around us.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ThirtydaZe said:


> in SHTF times how popular of a decision is it to be having contact with those you would otherwise deal with on a day to day?


Not sure what you mean by the above...but my perspective is it's not for the immediate SHTF scenario but rather after the dust has cleared and trade has been reestablished within groups. If that doesn't happen...Well maybe I'll take up smoking.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm amazed that people that work so hard to prepare for the worst case scenarios still smoke. Cancer is a Doomsday story that is happening all around us.


Mish...the point isn't that I smoke...which I don't...but others who survive might and they may have something I need and don't have and instead of just shooting them to get it or doing without it...I can trade this stuff I don't need but they find worthy of trading. By all means...store whatever you want...Your opinion is noted.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

It might be me, but I'd personally prefer to grow tobacco and dry the leaves myself. The drying process is extremely simple. Also depending on both location and climate, one could properly sun dry the leaves in a matter of a week or two. Obviously drying the leaves inside say, a shed would take longer on account of no sun (sometime upwards to 2 months), but one plant with a decent yield could produce a carton's worth of tobacco for cigarettes. That said, storing the oils for bartering for those who keep their luxury e-cigs, I'd say that you'd then be dealing with a potentially MORE valuable commodity for trade/barter. So good forethought on a potential bartering tool, it's even gotten me into thinking about storing a few gallons worth of the oil for trade/barter in a SHTF.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Straight sun drying tobacco it will dry quickly but be harsh. Pole shed with good air circulation & limited sun produces more consistent tobacco. 2014 will be my fourth year of growing tobacco.

I've checked some youtube vids on e-cigarettes & one guy said some of the cheaper quality oils start going bad in 3 months.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Personally I think this is a better option than storing tobacco. I'm a smoker, have been for near 30 years but I won't stockpile tobacco for a SHTF event, I will however stockpile some stop smoking aids (crutches). I lean more toward the patch and nicotine gum than anything else but the e-cigs and oil would be a viable alternative. I tried to quit several times and have been mildly successful on a couple of attempts (2 months on one and 2.5 on another). My reasoning for going back has always been that I still enjoy it and I'm not ready to quit. If no tobacco is available I'll just have to suck it up and get off them, this is where the aids come into play. I'll add that there will be times after the SHTF that smoking would be a bad idea even if smokes are available, I'm thinking any recon kind of details or security details where you wouldn't want to give away your position. This is where the patch really shines, it's a constant dose of nicotine requiring absolutely no movement and gives off no light or smell to give you away.

-Infidel


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Straight sun drying tobacco it will dry quickly but be harsh. Pole shed with good air circulation & limited sun produces more consistent tobacco. 2014 will be my fourth year of growing tobacco.
> 
> I've checked some youtube vids on e-cigarettes & one guy said some of the cheaper quality oils start going bad in 3 months.


Good to know...I will probably continue to learn how the oil is made/mixed and also find out how long the liquid nicotine can be stored and under what conditions to store it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool place away from light is what I read as recommended for storing the liquids.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have tobacco vacsealed in pint jars I have been experimenting with for two years. Trick seems to be to keep moisture & sunlight from it. So am now considering putting up atleast a case of quart jars of tobacco.


----------

